# Second level wall



## Hoglover21 (May 29, 2015)

I have added a second level into my boys viv but i need to know how tall each of the sides needs to be to stop him falling or climbing over?
Tia xx


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The sides need to reach to the top of the cage so there is no chance of your hedgehog falling. There can't be any gap between the top of the walls and the top/lid of the cage.


----------

